# What do you wear under your cycle shorts?



## LarryDuff (3 Mar 2012)

What do you wear under your cycle shorts?

Is there a type of underwear that is best?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2012)

If you mean lycra cycling shorts. Then nothing.. the way it's meant to be.


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Mar 2012)

Didn't realise that you were meant to go commando under the lycra shorts. I'll remember that next time I'm out thanks.


----------



## The Brewer (3 Mar 2012)

Been trying to phrase the same quesion for a couple of weeks, in for a penny in for a pound, I've developed boils between my legs 
Usually a boxer guy, but have tried briefs with no relief, think I need a cream.....Doctor!!!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Mar 2012)

Vaseline is the only thing I wear under mine


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Mar 2012)

Nowt


----------



## The Brewer (3 Mar 2012)

I see a pattern


----------



## MattHB (3 Mar 2012)

Nothing or a bit of sudocreme! Seriously after an hour the slightest seam in underwear feels like barbed wire


----------



## gaz (3 Mar 2012)

Nout.


----------



## NormanD (3 Mar 2012)

commando always ... no other way to be. ... unless you want boils And sores


----------



## Kiwiavenger (3 Mar 2012)

Commando for me too! Nice and comfy


----------



## HLaB (3 Mar 2012)

This old chestnut  I wear boxer shorts under mine, the thinner the better.


----------



## ACS (3 Mar 2012)

Commando, fresh shorts every outing.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2012)

ACS said:


> Commando, fresh shorts every outing.


 

This...


----------



## Graham1426 (3 Mar 2012)

Strictly commando, just the way there meant to be worn.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Mar 2012)

Commando here too!


----------



## lavoisier (3 Mar 2012)

Chamois cream


----------



## slowmotion (3 Mar 2012)

A rolled up pair of hiking socks...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2012)

I wear myself out.


----------



## Doseone (3 Mar 2012)

Nothing, but maybe steer clear of certain colours, like red.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Nothing, but maybe steer clear of certain colours, like red.


That reminds me, I wear my helmet....


----------



## Asa Post (3 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


>


 
I can see their they're Poles!


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Mar 2012)

That's a pretty frightening pic!


----------



## sabian92 (4 Mar 2012)

Nothing, after a bad experience with boxers and a raw set of meat and two veg/gooch, never wearing boxers again. I even put lycra on to go to the shops, all of 500 yards.


----------



## Manonabike (4 Mar 2012)

Nothing but a little bit of baby bottom butter.


----------



## the_mikey (4 Mar 2012)

I wear compression undershorts, absolutely no chafing and I don't need to use cream!


----------



## Psyclist (4 Mar 2012)

Any colour is to avoid, I frankly don't enjoy seeing man junk lol.





This on the other hand I can live with :P


----------



## Rob500 (4 Mar 2012)

slowmotion said:


> A rolled up pair of hiking socks...


 
Aye, but to be fair - You are meant to put them down the front.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Nothing, but maybe steer clear of certain colours, like red.


 
I've got red shorts, but I don't look like that


----------



## MattHB (4 Mar 2012)

numbnuts said:


> I've got red shorts, but I don't look like that



More socks


----------



## subaqua (4 Mar 2012)

just skin. even with the comments of " Have you shat yerself" from the guys in work.


----------



## qwiksilver (4 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> This on the other hand I can live with :P


 
i would have trouble overtaking that too


----------



## paulw1969 (4 Mar 2012)

^^
 i wouldn't want to overtake.......i'd be quite happy just to poodle along minding my own business.....wishing i wasn't wearing lycra


----------



## Peteaud (4 Mar 2012)

qwiksilver said:


> i would have trouble overtaking that too


 
I wouldn't overtake, not with the stunning scenery to gaze at


----------



## MattHB (4 Mar 2012)

not much of a windbreak though is she? although she looks like she'd break in the wind.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (4 Mar 2012)

LarryDuff said:


> What do you wear under your cycle shorts?
> 
> Is there a type of underwear that is best?


Chamois cram only
T


----------



## Doseone (4 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> This on the other hand I can live with :P


 

Those seat stays are slender.


----------



## Manonabike (4 Mar 2012)

the_mikey said:


> I wear compression undershorts, absolutely no chafing and I don't need to use cream!


 
I've never seen seamless compression undershorts otherwise I think they would be a good idea.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (4 Mar 2012)

kinetic-uk said:


> Any colour is to avoid, I frankly don't enjoy seeing man junk
> 
> This on the other hand I can live with :P



Thats a reason to love lycra if ever ive seen one!!!


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (4 Mar 2012)

Ive literally never had any bother with any boxer shorts! Not even on centuries


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (4 Mar 2012)

Boxers here, tight fitting ones though. Never had any trouble at any distance.

And Kinetic-UK, thank you........


----------



## HLaB (4 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Those seat stays are slender.


Somehow I never noticed that


----------



## theloafer (4 Mar 2012)

+1..


ianrauk said:


> If you mean lycra cycling shorts. Then nothing.. the way it's meant to be.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2012)

minty arse lard on day long / night long rides

on commutes or half days... nowt.


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2012)

my butt!


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2012)

minty arse lard?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2012)

mr Mag00 said:


> minty arse lard?


yep. minty arse lard.






other minty arse lards are available.


----------



## byegad (4 Mar 2012)

What's worn under my shorts?

Nothing, it's all in perfect working order. Bum! Bum!


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2012)

aha ,im more minty lard arse when showering with 'original source' shower gel


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Mar 2012)

mr Mag00 said:


> aha ,im more minty lard arse when showering with 'original source' shower gel


got me some of their super charged minty one.

ZING!


----------



## mr Mag00 (4 Mar 2012)

yhyh weird sensation!


----------



## guitarpete247 (4 Mar 2012)

Padded shorts (or tights) with only me under 'em.


----------



## Alexvs (5 Mar 2012)

After 7 months of riding I've just come to the conclusion my rear end wasn't designed for cycling as I have next to no natural padding lol for this reason on my commutes I wear padded undershorts and then padded bib-longs currently/shorts soon to be. On long rides I wear my padded bib-shorts in-between to try aid comfort but that still don't help hence the not designed for cycling. I used to wear boxers but they ride up and become very uncomfortable but will have to try commando and see how that goes while grinning and bearing the boney arse syndrome.


----------



## akb (5 Mar 2012)

I just wear normal sports shorts (mainly Adidas or Nike) with some cheap Aldi leg warmers underneath on the colder days commuting. 25 mile round trip commute.


----------



## Simba (5 Mar 2012)

I go commando under my lycra shorts as boxers chaff me to high heaven.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

Alexvs said:


> After 7 months of riding I've just come to the conclusion my rear end wasn't designed for cycling as I have next to no natural padding lol for this reason on my commutes I wear padded undershorts and then padded bib-longs currently/shorts soon to be. On long rides I wear my padded bib-shorts in-between to try aid comfort but that still don't help hence the not designed for cycling. I used to wear boxers but they ride up and become very uncomfortable but will have to try commando and see how that goes while grinning and bearing the boney arse syndrome.


This suggests that rather than boney arse syndrome/lack of padding you suffer from a saddle that doesn't fit you properly.

Different people have different sized gaps between their sit bones and all saddles are not created equal.

Have you tried getting the r's measured and a saddle to match?
.


----------



## Aiden_23 (5 Mar 2012)

..........a thong!!! KO. I wear under armour but now think Im going to rock the Commando look. Better get some tight fitting shorts before I get arrested though!!


----------



## Alexvs (5 Mar 2012)

GregCollins said:


> This suggests that rather than boney arse syndrome/lack of padding you suffer from a saddle that doesn't fit you properly.
> 
> Different people have different sized gaps between their sit bones and all saddles are not created equal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, I've not got anything measured yet so will look into that. As for saddles, I've recently bought a charge spoon which I've so far only ridden with once so am going to give it a chance to break it in a bit and then see how I am. Both my standard saddles a Giant and a Specialized were equally uncomfortable but as I only ride just over 5 miles on my commute using the Giant I'm not bothering to change that one as isn't that bad over the short distances.


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Mar 2012)

Doseone said:


> Nothing, but maybe steer clear of certain colours, like red.


you would have thought that they would at least dress to the same side being a team and all!

their helmets dont even match, scandellous 

sudocreme for me


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

Alexvs said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I've not got anything measured yet so will look into that. As for saddles, I've recently bought a charge spoon which I've so far only ridden with once so am going to give it a chance to break it in a bit and then see how I am. Both my standard saddles a Giant and a Specialized were equally uncomfortable but as I only ride just over 5 miles on my commute using the Giant I'm not bothering to change that one as isn't that bad over the short distances.


When sorted for fit you should find you be able to forget the saddle is even there, i.e. it should cease to be an issue for you, over 'normal distances/durations of up to 200km/1 day.

I'm lucky enough to have a bum the fits a Brooks B17 perfectly. I'm lucky enough to have a titanium railed Brook B17 on my best bike. I can ride my best bike 100km in one go in unpadded shorts or unpadded longs without discomfort.

The mtb has one of these...




all day comfy in padded shorts. But then you don't spend so much time sat down on an MTB.


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2012)

I'm another with a Brooks-shaped bum. When I finished my first 600 last summer, my hands and feet were in a far worse state than my behind. I wore regular padded cycling shorts with nothing over or under them, and changed into a fresh pair at the 350km control point.

I find that wearing extra layers over or under cycling shorts causes more problems than it solves.

d.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Mar 2012)

smutchin said:


> I find that wearing extra layers over or under cycling shorts causes more problems than it solves.


 
^This.


----------



## Col5632 (5 Mar 2012)

Nothing under mine either, feels wrong at first but you get used to it


----------



## Moodyman (5 Mar 2012)

I wear Vaseline with a litte Aqueous cream


----------



## Basil.B (5 Mar 2012)

I wear pants!
And even worse I wear jeans over the top of my cycling shorts.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Mar 2012)

I always wear std undies and never had any issues , gona try this weekend how i get on without and then decide which is best.


----------



## G-Zero (6 Mar 2012)

+1 more commando



paulw1969 said:


> ^^
> i wouldn't want to overtake.......i'd be quite happy just to poodle along minding my own business.....wishing i wasn't wearing lycra


 
Agreed, also double solids down the middle of the road = far too dangerous to overtake


----------



## Francesca (6 Mar 2012)

Asa Post said:


> I can see their they're Poles!


 nice pic!!


----------



## Francesca (6 Mar 2012)

commando.


----------



## martynjc1977 (6 Mar 2012)

Always commando with padded shorts


----------



## Badgeroo (6 Mar 2012)

Commando under my padded bib shorts, but still can't quite bring myself to worry the world with all my lumpy bits, so have a pair of mtb shorts over the top (with the original inners removed).


----------



## SteveBM (8 Mar 2012)

Always commando, maybe a bit of vaseline on a long ride. My wife is always nagging me to wear shorts over the top, but once you're on the bike no-one cares what you're wearing. And besides, I'm rather proud of my bum - it distracts attention away from the gut IMHO


----------



## WorcesteRob (8 Mar 2012)

Commando for me! Caught 3 women looking down towards my nether region today, is this normal or were they just trying to see what make my bike was?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Mar 2012)

i had work girls following me on my way home yesterday commenting on my bum whilst i was wearing the bib shorts. was quite interesting! lol


----------



## paulw1969 (8 Mar 2012)

Kiwiavenger said:


> i had work girls following me on my way home yesterday commenting on my bum whilst i was wearing the bib shorts. was quite interesting! lol


 
were they running behind you?

If so i reckon you've scored there!


----------



## qwiksilver (8 Mar 2012)

paulw1969 said:


> were they running behind you?
> 
> If so i reckon you've scored there!


 
he didn't say if they comments where good or bad just "interesting"


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Mar 2012)

Rob Wellman said:


> Caught 3 women looking down towards my nether region today


 
Wish women would look at mine..............




instead of just pointing, squinting and laughing


----------



## paulw1969 (8 Mar 2012)

qwiksilver said:


> he didn't say if they comments where good or bad just "interesting"


 
quite.....but i took the post to be light hearted....which is why a posted a light hearted reply.


----------



## pepecat (8 Mar 2012)

I'm with the majority - don't wear anything apart from a little sudocreme on a long ride.

(edit) UNDER my shorts, i mean.......


----------



## Kiwiavenger (8 Mar 2012)

they where in a car, didnt realise it was them until i heard them calling my name!!

one was perving on my calfs the other day. lol.

bottom half of an athlete, top half of buddha!! lol


----------



## Francesca (8 Mar 2012)

Rob Wellman said:


> Commando for me! Caught 3 women looking down towards my nether region today, is this normal or were they just trying to see what make my bike was?


yes it is normal Rob


----------



## WorcesteRob (9 Mar 2012)

Francesca said:


> yes it is normal Rob


I could get used to this cycling lark ;-)


----------



## MattHB (9 Mar 2012)

Rob Wellman said:


> I could get used to this cycling lark ;-)




It's when the blokes look at your package you need to put the power down and split... Real fast! Depending on your point of view of course!


----------



## bucksgill (9 Mar 2012)

I went out for the first time with nothing under my lycra and got a bit of a sore 'middle bit', is this because I didn't wear any cream or do you guys shave that bit?


----------



## Alexvs (10 Mar 2012)

I'm off on my first commando trip in a bit so will see if there's any improvement on my comfort. Just hoping it doesn't rain now as not about soggy bits lol


----------



## Moodyman (10 Mar 2012)

bucksgill said:


> I went out for the first time with nothing under my lycra and got a bit of a sore 'middle bit', is this because I didn't wear any cream or do you guys shave that bit?


 
You need creams down there - Vaseline if you've nowt else, but nappy creams (anti-bacterial you see) work best.


----------



## Bluenite (10 Mar 2012)




----------



## musa (10 Mar 2012)

maybe get cycling boxers


----------



## bananaboy (12 Mar 2012)

commando!


----------



## dudigrinfeld (12 Mar 2012)

Base layer good quality


----------



## dave r (12 Mar 2012)

I don't wear padded shorts, never have done, I wear bamboo sports trunks under unpadded shorts or tights
http://www.bambooclothing.co.uk/store/show_product/MA705-BLK


----------



## Peteaud (12 Mar 2012)

Nothing but a little bit of talc


----------



## LarryDuff (13 Mar 2012)

Went commando for 1st time on Saturday - nice!!


----------



## VamP (13 Mar 2012)

Lace 


Ummm.... [deep voice on] ...erm, commando, of course [deep voice off]


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Mar 2012)

Spiderman y-fronts with skidmarks


----------



## Jdratcliffe (13 Mar 2012)

MattHB said:


> Nothing or a bit of sudocreme!


----------

